# New Epic Orchestral Music Artist



## StarCrypt (Mar 1, 2020)

I am eager to join the forums and check out other orchestral/soundtrack artists. Please take a listen to my first track and provide any feedback- Kind Regards, StarCrypt


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 1, 2020)

I was prepared not to like this (I'm not a fan of Epic music) but there's honestly a lot to like in this. Lots of shifting sections, textures, and the production is quite good. It's even more harmonically captivating than the usual epic fare. I like how you provide some contrasting sections insofar as orchestral density. What libraries did you use? The opening string ostinati sound very good and I'm wondering if it's a loop-based library.


----------



## StarCrypt (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi Dcoscina, thank you for taking the time to listen! There are no loops used in the entire track, all single note entry using mainly Audio Imperia Nucleus with a little bit of Nexus 2 Hollywood percussion and then Tina Guo solo for the softer section.


----------



## ITB_Audio (Mar 24, 2020)

Very nice! 

Great percussion throughout....Audio Imperia Nucleus? not come across this before, looks good. What other bits of software have you used for this? East West for the choir?


----------



## StarCrypt (Apr 5, 2020)

Actually the choir is in that same sample library! A tiny bit of nexus 2 hollywood for cymbals but all the rest is Nucleus. Tina Guo solo cello for a bit as well, but I am starting to like that less and less as i write more.


----------

